# sticky cheated....



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That's all I am gonna say....he cheated and I want my releases back.....


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> That's all I am gonna say....he cheated and I want my releases back.....


If you boys can't play nice together...we're gonna have to separate ya! :wink:

OK Hornet...lets here some scores..................


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

We played nice together.....


----------



## Jersey Ray (Apr 16, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> That's all I am gonna say....he cheated and I want my releases back.....


Ah,hah,The Truth Finally comes out...:mg: And I heard that you never had a chance and he kicked your butt from here to shiola...:secret: :zip::dontknow: :lie: So did you guys kill anything?:chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jersey Ray said:


> Ah,hah,The Truth Finally comes out...:mg: And I heard that you never had a chance and he kicked your butt from here to shiola...:secret: :zip::dontknow: :lie: So did you guys kill anything?:chortle:


I wouldn't go that far.... 

Sticky is shooting the crap out of that hinge that I gave him though....but he did learn a very important lesson today. :wink:


----------



## Jersey Ray (Apr 16, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> I wouldn't go that far....
> 
> Sticky is shooting the crap out of that hinge that I gave him though....but he did learn a very important lesson today. :wink:


Ooh,Please fill us in on his "Lesson"...:secret: :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jersey Ray said:


> Ooh,Please fill us in on his "Lesson"...:secret: :wink:


Sticky will....

But the video is hilarious Sticky. I Didn't realize that I couldn't rotate it though...or at least I haven't figured out how to do it yet :doh:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> That's all I am gonna say....he cheated and I want my releases back.....


That sounds Hornet for Sticky whooped my ARSE!!!!!!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

whoever anonomously sent me this pic, needs a big ol' frosty one.

the source said this was taken just after the scores were tallyed.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> I wouldn't go that far....
> 
> Sticky is shooting the crap out of that hinge that I gave him though....but he did learn a very important lesson today. :wink:


Did this lesson include any trees...or target stands?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Did this lesson include any trees...or target stands?


Nope....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

rock monkey said:


> whoever anonomously sent me this pic, needs a big ol' frosty one.
> 
> the source said this was taken just after the scores were tallyed.




I have never had that much hair on my head....gotta keep it nice and neat.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Ya ain't gettin at least one of em back.. yet.. :nono: 

The lesson..... here is a lesson well learned today.. I shot pretty well the first half today, considering it's only about my 100th arrow with a hinge and the first 99 came yesterday down at AAA practicing.. so, after half one, feelin a bit on the .... well, probly can't use that word.. :lol: Feelin bold, I start talkin a little smack.. none of us were shooting spectacularly, but.. the next three targets after that, I shoot a 16, 16, 17..  So, the lesson? DON"T KICK THE HORNET'S NEST.. :nono: 

I picked it up after that however and finished the round to squeak one past Hornet by a single point.. :nyah: :becky: :darkbeer:

Bro, we NEED that video!! :thumb: :chortle: :cheers:

Has a ball, a great day, and did better than I thought I'd do first time out with a hinge.. my best score so far this season.. :tongue:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh, I stuck around for the scores.. Jon won class, as did Mike.. Jerry, tell Mike I'm comin after him.. :chortle: :thumb:

Great shootin guys, a beautiful day for archery.. :beach:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> Ya ain't gettin at least one of em back.. yet.. :nono:
> 
> The lesson..... here is a lesson well learned today.. I shot pretty well the first half today, considering it's only about my 100th arrow with a hinge and the first 99 came yesterday down at AAA practicing.. so, after half one, feelin a bit on the .... well, probly can't use that word.. :lol: Feelin bold, I start talkin a little smack.. none of us were shooting spectacularly, but.. the next three targets after that, I shoot a 16, 16, 17..  So, the lesson? DON"T KICK THE HORNET'S NEST.. :nono:
> 
> ...


I notice the resemmblence, Captain Sticky...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Bees said:


> I notice the resemmblence, Captain Sticky...


 Wish I had some Cap'n right now.... :lol: 

Bees...I have to thank you for the coaching yesterday.. it really helped me to start to figure out how to get the bleepin hinge to work consistently... :hail: :cheers: :yo:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

yanno....

if ya shoot an arrow into that stump, it'll look like the nfaa logo


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> Wish I had some Cap'n right now.... :lol:
> 
> Bees...I have to thank you for the coaching yesterday.. it really helped me to start to figure out how to get the bleepin hinge to work consistently... :hail: :cheers: :yo:


well thanks, when my shooting goes in the toilet you can repeat back to me what I told you.  You were shooting it good on Saturday. you'll get your routine personalized and automatic with time. congrates..


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Honestly I made far fewer 'bad' shots today then I expected to... I said I'd be happy with breakin 500, shot about 7 over my last shoot, my best score so far this season, so I know with a little work I can gain another 10 or so points.. :tongue: 

My goal this year was to break the heck outta the B class.. I think I'm gettin close.. :noidea: :lol:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> Honestly I made far fewer 'bad' shots today then I expected to... I said I'd be happy with breakin 500, shot about 7 over my last shoot, my best score so far this season, so I know with a little work I can gain another 10 or so points.. :tongue:
> 
> My goal this year was to break the heck outta the B class.. I think I'm gettin close.. :noidea: :lol:


you'll be otta there in no time.  Now ya can work up and add the weight back out on the end of that Posten and your sight picture will get steadier.
I couldn't score very consistantly until I got a heavy set of Stablizers like yours. then I worked until I got all the weight out front and things got steadier and my scoreing has improved.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Ya ain't gettin at least one of em back.. yet.. :nono:
> 
> The lesson..... here is a lesson well learned today.. I shot pretty well the first half today, considering it's only about my 100th arrow with a hinge and the first 99 came yesterday down at AAA practicing.. so, after half one, feelin a bit on the .... well, probly can't use that word.. :lol: Feelin bold, I start talkin a little smack.. none of us were shooting spectacularly, but.. the next three targets after that, I shoot a 16, 16, 17..  So, the lesson? DON"T KICK THE HORNET'S NEST.. :nono:
> 
> ...


You should have seen your face when I started smacking back.....It was Halloween at Stickies  then came my 19, 20, 20, 19, 19....you were shooting great before that with that hinge so I decided to be nice and let you relax and get back to shooting and stop bustin your chops....

If you talk trash...Hornet is gonna bust that :zip: :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Here are a couple pics from the day.....I didn't take that many pics of us shooting.

But I took a TON of pics of the range that I will post in the Field Pics thread to get that one going again. 

Why does it look like he got a boogie on his hand :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

A few more......


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The now World Famous SUPER BUBBLE....

The first pic is a normal bubble.....


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> You should have seen your face when I started smacking back.....It was Halloween at Stickies  then came my 19, 20, 20, 19, 19....you were shooting great before that with that hinge so I decided to be nice and let you relax and get back to shooting and stop bustin your chops....
> 
> If you talk trash...Hornet is gonna bust that :zip: :wink:


I appreciate the slack at that point.. I went back up to 20, 19, 20 on the next three... :lol: :wink:

I learned.. :nod: :zip: :chortle:

Ok, a few pics.. and yes.. that looks like a booger.. and the bubble pic is da bomb..and a new avatar for SuperBubble...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I added the pics to the other thread. They don't look as good on there as they do on my computer because they are reduced....but there are about 20 pics over there now.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> I appreciate the slack at that point.. I went back up to 20, 19, 20 on the next three... :lol: :wink:
> 
> I learned.. :nod: :zip: :chortle:
> 
> Ok, a few pics.. and yes.. that looks like a booger.. and the bubble pic is da bomb..and a new avatar for SuperBubble...


I like ya....so I cut ya slack after a taste. :wink:

Plus you got the toned down version....you didn't even get "The Stare"....Prag can tell you about that.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

That's the first time I've shot EFA.. it was a nice course.. a bit challenging, but not overly.. had a great time, thanks to our hosts.. :yo: :cheers:


----------



## Jersey Ray (Apr 16, 2007)

Very Cool! :thumbs_up Looks like you guys had a blast!  J.R.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I like ya....so I cut ya slack after a taste. :wink:
> 
> Plus you got the toned down version....you didn't even get "The Stare"....Prag can tell you about that.


Yea, heard bits and pieces of that tale.. :lol: :wink:

Yes, we have snakes too.. :lol: But he got away before I could catch him.. :frusty: :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

One more.. :darkbeer:


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

nice looking course.

looks like fun.

camoham


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Oh, I stuck around for the scores.. Jon won class, as did Mike.. Jerry, tell Mike I'm comin after him.. :chortle: :thumb:
> 
> Great shootin guys, a beautiful day for archery.. :beach:


Oh jeez, I had to hear Mike whine about shooting a 525 on Sat and a 519 yesterday.  I feel *REAL *sorry for him.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Oh jeez, I had to hear Mike whine about shooting a 525 on Sat and a 519 yesterday.  I feel *REAL *sorry for him.


:chortle: Oh, then I don't feel so bad.. he only beat me by one yesterday.. I didn't shoot on Sat.. :lol: :wink:

We missed ya Jerry.. :nod: :sad:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> :chortle: Oh, then I don't feel so bad.. he only beat me by one yesterday.. I didn't shoot on Sat.. :lol: :wink:
> 
> We missed ya Jerry.. :nod: :sad:


Nice shooting there Sticky! :banana:

Yeah, I missed being there.  Right now my life consists of traveling during the week...then catching-up on home stuff during the weekend. Truly sucks! :mad2:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

*Hornet my dear friend!!!!!*

It was not the hinge that did you in............................................



































it was............................................






























wait for it...................................................................































THE HINKY STRINGS!!!!!!​



Congrats Sticky!!!!! I knew you could do it! 



Wait just a minute here...is it really all that impressive to stomp on the Hornets Nest??? Naw, good milestone Sticky, but you've got a long way to go!!! :wink:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

looked like you guys had fun, great job with the hinge Sticky! I knew you could do it.


----------



## xpuncher (Apr 16, 2005)

Wish I could have made it down! To many things to get done around the house and spending all day shooting was not in the cards. There was time spent shooting just not all day! After the round at AAA I am going to stay in the groove! Sounds like you guys had a good time. I guess Jon (superbubble) actually finished if he won class. I heard the man to beat was little Justin with a 557.:mg:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

xpuncher said:


> Wish I could have made it down! To many things to get done around the house and spending all day shooting was not in the cards. There was time spent shooting just not all day! After the round at AAA I am going to stay in the groove! Sounds like you guys had a good time. I guess Jon (superbubble) actually finished if he won class. I heard the man to beat was little Justin with a 557.:mg:


Here we go....You couldn't shoot but had enough time to go GOLFING. Some archer you turned out to be.............:mg:


----------



## xpuncher (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey, I shot four an hour and got in a round of golf at 4:30. I also had 8 hours of workin on this F^&%n' pool. That is more then I would have gotten done if I drove for 2 hours down to Eutaw Forest, shot for 4 1/2 hours and drove 2 hours home. So don't sweat it ole Eddie boy I still got a little somethin' for ya when we get together!:teeth:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Hinkelmonster said:


> It was not the hinge that did you in............................................
> 
> it was............................................
> 
> ...


Yea, it's impressive to be shootin well enough to get stung. .:tongue:  

Yer right Bro, them strings is surely helpin the cause and yes.. I know it's just a small step.. I gotta lotta game to pick up on, but I'll keep workin at it and sooner or later I'll get where I wanna be..  :darkbeer:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

blondstar said:


> looked like you guys had fun, great job with the hinge Sticky! I knew you could do it.


Thanks Darlin.. it's still not quite where it needs to be, but at least it's shootable.. :lol: :wink:


xpuncher said:


> Wish I could have made it down! To many things to get done around the house and spending all day shooting was not in the cards. There was time spent shooting just not all day! After the round at AAA I am going to stay in the groove! Sounds like you guys had a good time. I guess Jon (superbubble) actually finished if he won class. I heard the man to beat was little Justin with a 557.:mg:


I heard Justin shot the lights out, though didn't see any of it personally, we was tryin to keep Jon on track when we weren't givin him hell about that bubble.. :chortle: and tryin to stay a step ahead of the woodcutters..  :zip: :lol:

We missed X'y... hopefully we'll get to do it again soon.. :thumb: :cheers:


----------

